
What’s New in ES2017 (or ES8) for JavaScript - treyhuffine
https://edgecoders.com/whats-new-in-es2017-or-es8-for-javascript-40352b089780
======
treyhuffine
Async Functions, Object.values() and Object.entries, Trailing Commas in
Function Parameter Lists, String Padding, Object.getOwnPropertyDescriptors(),
Shared Memory and Atomics

